# new pictures of my tegus! *warning - picture heavy!!*



## playlboi (Jan 25, 2008)

here are a few pictures of my new tegu i traded in at the petshop. i'm guessing she's about 1.5-2 years. maybe. she's about 3 feet long.















































she's smiling at yalls.

and here is my other smaller one. it's growing, but not quite up to par with the lady up top.















sorry about all the pictures. just thought i'd share. lol


----------



## Lexi (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice looking tegus!! Seems your doing an amazing job with them!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 25, 2008)

ooo very nice looking tegu!


----------



## boygenius (Jan 25, 2008)

very nice (borat voice)


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice tegu.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 26, 2008)

Looking very curious and healthy! :app 

Brat!


----------



## mdmtmm (Jan 26, 2008)

Looking real good!


----------



## COWHER (Jan 26, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## playlboi (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## COWHER (Jan 26, 2008)

did you say you traded the first one in? why?


----------



## striggs (Jan 26, 2008)

I like the girl in the first pix. she's got alot of black on her. looks good


----------



## playlboi (Jan 26, 2008)

COWHER said:


> did you say you traded the first one in? why?



naw, i word it wrong. i obtained that tegu from a trade. i traded a bearded dragon in for it.


----------



## angelrose (Jan 26, 2008)

they are so good looking. I love them


----------



## dorton (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice!
I am sooooo looking for springtime so mine will hang out more often.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 27, 2008)

playlboi said:


> COWHER said:
> 
> 
> > did you say you traded the first one in? why?
> ...



Nice trade!!! she's a beut!!


----------



## playlboi (Jan 27, 2008)

COWHER said:


> playlboi said:
> 
> 
> > COWHER said:
> ...



yeah man. i frequent the petshop here pretty often and the dude pretty much knows me. he's a cool dude. gave me a good deal.


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 27, 2008)

nice tegus, how old is the first one?


----------



## playlboi (Jan 28, 2008)

i'm taking a guess on that one. i'm guessing it's about 1.5 - 2 years. maybe. about 3 feet long.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 1, 2008)

nice!!! a beardy for an Argy!


----------



## jjollie (Feb 1, 2008)

nice looken tegus can't wait til my get larger


----------

